# Wood In Boulder Creek Below 4-Mile



## paddlething (Jun 14, 2006)

Caution 6-14-06

There is a semi-submerged log just below Four-Mile Creek in Boulder Creek. It is barely passable on the far river left.

Also there is a dead tree across the entire creek just pass where the creek first passes under the Road about a 1/4 mile past the Four-Mile put in

Finally there are serious Jungle conditions just above the footbridge near the Dome about a 0.75 mi. from the put-in on river left.

Signed,

Eventful Run


----------

